# Pup-Date, Gigi & Quantas Puppies 15 Days Old



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Here's some photo update of the pups at 15 days old*.









*THE GANG*








*BLUE BOY*
















*ORANGE BOY*















*RED BOY*















*YELLOW BOY*















*BLACK BOY*















*NIKKI (Purple Girl)*















*GIGI, enjoying a well deserved bone!*
















*Here's a link to a short video of the pups.*
**** Puppy Video **** 

*************************************************


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

They are beautiful!

And Gigi is a wonderful mama...

Congratulations


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

They are amazing, and Gigi is stunning. Her markings and pigment are gorgeous.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Great looking pups and Gigi looks wonderful.


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

You're killing me! They're too beautiful!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

they are going to be so cute in a couple weeks it will be ridiculous!! My money is on lil' Niki-you go girl!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG Pupppppppppppppppppies

they are to darn cute please ship my one of those boys!

mom looks awesome


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

I put my name in for red boy!!! What a sweetie!

julies'omom ( Ya I want to be a big sister!!!!)


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

They are all adorable but Blue Boy


----------

